# 

## Zhannett

! 
   -   ,      .    1- .    .       ,           1    ,            2 .      ,,   ???

----------


## jaspis

..  .  :Smilie:       ,      , .. ,   - ?

17.09.2004   

_    .       .               ?   ,       , ,   ._

           178  .               . , ,   ,    ,    .

              ,     11  2003 .  213.

             ,      .      ,                 .          , ,       .             .

: .. ,

----------

*jaspis*,  :Smilie:  ** **

----------

** **
       : , , , ...

----------


## Glazki

!!! ,   !!))

----------


## Glazki

http://www.ug.ru/?action=topic&toid=9604 -  ,     .  2 ?    ?


16.09.2004 N 3496 
-     ""...

----------


## Glazki

http://www.fpkk.ru/qa/pr05_18/

----------


## jaspis

> ,    .  2 ?    ?


*Glazki*,     :

   . 178                 (.2 .81  )          ,           ,         (   ).

                        ,                .
........
  ,   ,           .         (    ),     (          ).       ,            .

                     ,             .

    ?

----------


## jaspis

**,  :Smilie:

----------


## Zhannett

!
   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :yes:

----------

.
         3-  (             ).
         ?
   .

----------

?

----------


## Cobra777

.     ,   .   3-          .    2 .       .        .

----------

(  2  3 )            ?

----------


## Cobra777

,     ,     ,     .         .

----------

?   ,       .
            ?

----------

?   ,       .
            ?

----------


## :)

3.      

3.      :

            (    ),    ,  ,   2  32  ,            ;
( .    10.01.2003 N 8-)

----------


## Abwgd

:yes:         ,     ()     3    .       -         ,           .      ,       -     "    ".      ,    .     3   -    !!!

----------

> ?   ,       .
>             ?


        ,

----------


## Lussil

,             ,     ?  ,  , ..    .

----------

-

----------


## Lussil

, .

  ,  ,   ,    . 
  . 
               :         (           )

----------

-       ...

:

,    ,
     ,

    ,    ,
    ,
       ,

  ,       ,     ,

         ,

     ,
          ,

    ,
** .

 37

1.  .         ,     .

2.   .

3. **  ,     ,                     ,       .

----------

,    .  (      ).
               ?
           ,     ?               .

----------

(/)        ?( )

----------


## Leolek

!             " ".        ,      ?  .

----------

> ,     ,     ,     .         .


  ,         .   ?

----------

,        .       16 ,    -  .        2 .            3- .

----------

> ,        .       16 ,    -  .        2 .            3- .


    - .      2  3  -.                .

----------

